#  > Forum by Your Languages

## ameer

,,
          ..

..   

.. ......  ...


       ..       ..

   ..

  ,,,
  ,,
  ,,
  ,,
 ,,


    ..


 : {                } [:183].

    :              [ ].


      ,,,        

   ..

   ..

     ..

    ..

 ...     ..   ..     ..

..  ..      ..    ..


 ..     ..    

  ..        .. 

  ..        .

   ,,

  ..

  ,,
 ,,
  ,,

    .. ..

         ..

                   (  ) ..        !    : (                !     !     !         !     ) !   

:    : 985       :                     !        !          ! )

  ..

   ..

    ,,,

     ....




                .

 ...

       ߿

    ߡ     ߡ         ߡ      ߡ    ߡ                             .

        .

      :
            (           )
      :
1.        .
2.        .


3.               .
4.               .
5.         .
6.            .
7.           .     :                     .
     (     )    .
                       (             ) .
       :                       ...  .          .
           .
  :               . -    (   )    .
        .
  (     )                          (            ) .
                :
1.   .
2.      .
3.        300   .
4.               .
5.        .
    (   )        .
          .
            .(                                  ) .
 :   .
      :
1.    (    ) :             ..    :              ....  .
2.               .
3.             .
4.         .
5.          .
6.        .
7.       .
8.          .
9.           .
10.      .
   :                  


See More:

----------

